# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for June 14, 2017


WICK golf Club is in dispute with an ever-increasing number of dog walkers straying onto the course.  There have been cases of near misses with people and dogs narrowly escaping serious injury from golf balls.

WICK Assembly Rooms was a hive of activity this week as the annual Caithness Music Festival got underway.

THE mother of an autistic teenager, now based in Caithness, is asking for the public to help her raise £25,000 to pay for the legal costs of pursing a disability discrimination case.  Ruth Craxton has launched the crowdfunding drive on behalf of her 14 -year-old daughter Meltem.

SUPPORT for the SNP took a downturn in the Highlands when Paul Monaghan was ousted from Caithness, Sutherland and Easter Ross, in favour of Liberal Democrat stalwart, Jamie Stone, in the general election last Thursday. 

MANY Wickers would have seen this strange stone sitting beside the main entrance of the former library;  it is doubtful if those patrons of the town's Carnegie public library would have paid more than a cursory glance at the object.  With the recent closure of the library and its relocation to the new school community campus on Newton Road, some of its artefacts have remained in situ among them, the weathered old stone.

A NEW campaign has been launched to try and keep wild landscapes such as the Flow Country of Caithness and Sutherland, free from industrial developments.  The Scottish Government promised significant  protection in planning policy for Wild Land Areas at the time they were officially recognised in 2014.

iN her valedictory address as as Caithness Heart Support Group's patron, Anne Dunnet has paid tribute to the organisation's commitment and drive.  

A FIFE man, who has save the lives of three strangers, is heading to Thurso to start a golf challenge in which he will attempt to play nine holes at six different golf course in the course of a day.

----------

